

Skyfire iPhone app: Gone from iTunes, - markbnine
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2010/1104/Skyfire-iPhone-app-Gone-from-iTunes-but-for-how-long

======
wccrawford
It's not 'gone from itunes'. They didn't have the capacity to handle more
customers, so they stopped selling it. For once, Apple had nothing to do with
the decision.

